# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pomacanthus imperador (adulto)

## Julio Macieira

_Pomacanthus imperador_

*Alimentação:* Dieta variada incluindo algas
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 38 cms
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 500 lts +
*Dificuldade de manutenção (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):* 3
*Reef-safe:* (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
*Agressividade intra-família:* (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) -1

Notas: Juvenis e jovens adultos são bons habitantes para um aquário de peixes grandes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pomacanthus imperator Juvenil/Adulto

*Alimentação:* Dieta variada incluindo algas
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 38 cms
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 500 lts +
*Dificuldade de manutenção (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):* 3
*Reef-safe:* (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
*Agressividade intra-família:* (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) -1

Notas: Juvenis e jovens adultos são bons habitantes para um aquário de peixes grandes.

----------

